# Reinstalling all ports after major version upgrade



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> If you don't recompile all ports, expect mysterious problems sooner or later.


Seriously? The way I'm understanding is that after I upgrade from FreeBSD 9 to FreeBSD 10 I have to run `portmaster -a -f -D -R` (I've updated some ports due to them being updated). That doesn't make any sense to me because all of the programs are already compiled for my CPU and working.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Re:*



			
				tzoi516 said:
			
		

> wblock@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.



> The way I'm understanding is that after I upgrade from FreeBSD 9 to FreeBSD 10 I have to run `portmaster -a -f -D -R` (I've updated some ports due to them being updated).



The better procedure is documented at the end of portmaster(8).  I prefer to set some options in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.conf, also:

```
NO_BACKUP=Bopt
DONT_SCRUB_DISTFILES=Dopt
PM_NO_CONFIRM=pm_no_confirm
```



> That doesn't make any sense to me because all of the programs are already compiled for my CPU and working.



It's not about the CPU, it's about avoiding mixing two ABIs.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Re:*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> The better procedure is documented at the end of portmaster(8).  I prefer to set some options in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc, also:
> 
> ```
> NO_BACKUP=Bopt
> ...



Thanks for the /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc info. I thought you meant literally, until I read it again and saw "However the first method (delete everything and rein-
     stall) is preferred." i.e. the step-by-step process.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> > That doesn't make any sense to me because all of the programs are already compiled for my CPU and working.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about the CPU, it's about avoiding mixing two ABIs.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash - nspluginwrapper does not work*

It doesn't say it but remove the lines in installed-port-list that contain "===>"


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash - nspluginwrapper does not work*

There are no lines like that from `portmaster --list-origins`, though.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash - nspluginwrapper does not work*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> There are no lines like that from `portmaster --list-origins`, though.


I did everything line-by-line and I had a couple lines that started off like that. And 6 needs the underscore replaced with a space.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash - nspluginwrapper does not work*

I would also add a steps:

10.b. Reinstall pkg
10.c. Remove line ports-mgmt/pkg from file ~/installed-port-list

I had a screen full of errors at ports-mgmt/pkg. Once I was able to see it then those fixed it.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash - nspluginwrapper does not work*

I sent a patch last week to update portmaster(8) for pkg.  No idea when it will go in.  Also posted it here, but can't recall where.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash - nspluginwrapper does not work*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> There are no lines like that from `portmaster --list-origins`, though.


This is what is I see on another system, while going by the directions(installed-port-list):

```
===>>> Package installation support cannot be used with pkgng yet,
       it will be disabled

===>>> Sorting ports by category
devel/autoconf-wrapper
...
```


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 3, 2014)

I would add to install databases/db5 or databases/db6 before line 11 if any office suite is installed.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is as painful as rebuilding a Windows box every year. I am at the point where I'm probably going to go line-by-line from installed-ports-list. Problems I'm encountering:

Deprecated dependencies
No address records
Checksums

My computer was working like it should before this happened. I would've assumed ports would've been updated to work with newer ABIs and portsnap/portmaster would mitigate the need for a complete rebuild.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't know what you mean about the first.

"No address record" is a networking problem, sometimes improved by adding RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes to /etc/make.conf.

Checksum problems... hmm.  Maybe there's a proxy between you and the remote site?

Finally: the ABI problem is not something that can be fixed by ports.  As an analogy, your ports built on 9.x were milled with an English thread.  FreeBSD 10 has a metric thread.  There is no adapter.  (Well, there is, but as soon as you rebuild even one port, some have the adapter and some don't.  This may not be the best metaphor.)


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 4, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I don't know what you mean about the first.


Back in the day it was custom for Windows nerds to slick and reinstall their system - which was a pain.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> "No address record" is a networking problem, sometimes improved by adding RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=yes to /etc/make.conf.



I'll give that a try - it wasn't on all files/dependencies/updates.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> IChecksum problems... hmm.  Maybe there's a proxy between you and the remote site?



It's a Verizon DSL, and my VPN wasn't on at that time.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> IFinally: the ABI problem is not something that can be fixed by ports.  As an analogy, your ports built on 9.x were milled with an English thread.  FreeBSD 10 has a metric thread.  There is no adapter.  (Well, there is, but as soon as you rebuild even one port, some have the adapter and some don't.  This may not be the best metaphor.)


I understand what an ABI is, or I at least I thought I did - in a poorly worded way, an API at the machine level. It would make more sense to me to rebuild all ports if I upgraded from a 32-bit to a 64-bit system. I don't recall any major kernel changes, which would make sense to me. If you had any better links I'd be happy to read them, but what I found to read seems to validate what I think. I just started dipping my toes back into C since the 90's, so please be gentle.


----------

